# Sticky  Nuggets Fan Roll Call



## cpawfan

OK everyone, take a minute and introduce yourself. With the trade, it appears we have some new posters, so lets mingle.

Please answer the following questions about yourself

1. Location
2. When you became a Nuggets fan
3. Favorite current Nuggets player
4. Favorite all time Nuggets player
5. Wackiest trade you've ever proposed


----------



## Husstla

1) New Jersey
2) Yesterday
3) Allen Iverson
4) Allen Iverson
5) Uh


----------



## Sliccat

1. Virginia
2. Last Night
3. Allen Iverson
4. Dikembe Mutmbo
5. I just let it happen, I'm not down with all that theory ****.


----------



## Husstla

This thread should be sticky


----------



## Your Answer

1. New York
2. As soon as the trade went down
3. Allen Iverson
4. Allen Iverson
5. I dont propose trades


----------



## Sliccat

Husstla said:


> This thread should be sticky


I agree


----------



## Kuskid

1. Oswego, NY. About an hour outside Syracuse.
2. June 26th, 2003
3. Carmelo Anthony
4. Carmelo Anthony
5.
Denver Trade Breakdown
Outgoing
Earl Boykins
5-5 PG from Eastern Michigan
12.6 ppg, 1.4 rpg, 3.8 apg in 25.8 minutes
Incoming

a bag of Funyuns
7 oz from Frito-Lay
No games yet played in 2005/06
Change in team outlook: -12.6 ppg, -1.4 rpg, -3.8 apg, +140 calories

Charlotte Trade Breakdown
Outgoing

a bag of Funyuns
7 oz from Frito-Lay
No games yet played in 2005/06
Incoming

Earl Boykins
5-5 PG from Eastern Michigan
12.6 ppg, 1.4 rpg, 3.8 apg in 25.8 minutes
Change in team outlook: +12.6 ppg, +1.4 rpg, +3.8 apg, -140 calories.


Failed Scenario
Due to Denver and Charlotte being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. Denver and Charlotte had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did not happen here (only Denver met the condition). This trade does not satisfy the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.

Damn. Ah well, I'll figure out a way to make it work one of these days.


----------



## melo4life

1.Melbourne, Australia
2.before the NBA draft 2003
3.Carmelo Anthony
4.Carmelo Anthony
5.Haven't proposed one?


----------



## Avalanche

im not necissarily a nuggets fan, only for the reason that im a wolves fan.. and i dont think you can really follow 2 teams.... however.
you now have my 2nd and 3rd favourite players in the league, along with an awesome supporting cast the likes of camby, smith etc.
this is coming from a division rival... i hope whole heartedly that you guys win the championship, and apart from those 3-4 games a year against the wolves i'll be watchin and goin for the nugs.
good luck for the rest of the season, cant wait for the suspensions to be over and see this team run all the others off the court

:cheers:


----------



## Sliccat

Avalanche said:


> im not necissarily a nuggets fan, only for the reason that im a wolves fan.. and i dont think you can really follow 2 teams.... however.
> you now have my 2nd and 3rd favourite players in the league, along with an awesome supporting cast the likes of camby, smith etc.
> this is coming from a division rival... i hope whole heartedly that you guys win the championship, and apart from those 3-4 games a year against the wolves i'll be watchin and goin for the nugs.
> good luck for the rest of the season, cant wait for the suspensions to be over and see this team run all the others off the court
> 
> :cheers:


Don't forget to come to the board and cheer with the rest of us!


----------



## pac4eva5

bandwagoners galore...


----------



## Husstla

Kuskid said:


> 1. Oswego, NY. About an hour outside Syracuse.
> 2. June 26th, 2003
> 3. Carmelo Anthony
> 4. Carmelo Anthony
> 5.
> Denver Trade Breakdown
> Outgoing
> Earl Boykins
> 5-5 PG from Eastern Michigan
> 12.6 ppg, 1.4 rpg, 3.8 apg in 25.8 minutes
> Incoming
> 
> a bag of Funyuns
> 7 oz from Frito-Lay
> No games yet played in 2005/06
> Change in team outlook: -12.6 ppg, -1.4 rpg, -3.8 apg, +140 calories
> 
> Charlotte Trade Breakdown
> Outgoing
> 
> a bag of Funyuns
> 7 oz from Frito-Lay
> No games yet played in 2005/06
> Incoming
> 
> Earl Boykins
> 5-5 PG from Eastern Michigan
> 12.6 ppg, 1.4 rpg, 3.8 apg in 25.8 minutes
> Change in team outlook: +12.6 ppg, +1.4 rpg, +3.8 apg, -140 calories.
> 
> 
> Failed Scenario
> Due to Denver and Charlotte being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. Denver and Charlotte had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did not happen here (only Denver met the condition). This trade does not satisfy the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.
> 
> Damn. Ah well, I'll figure out a way to make it work one of these days.


I bet the bag of lays was bigger than smurf himself.


----------



## Fray

Nuggets are now my #2 team. I've never like any other team than the Nets until now. I'll cheer for the Nuggets except when they play New Jersey from now on.


----------



## white360

I will start out saying that I have been a fan of Nuggets for a long time, but I also like other teams, and players. But the nuggets have the full package.
1. Seattle
2. Camby coming to Denver
3. MArcus Camby / Melo
4. The Pink Panther ALex English 
5. never


----------



## chubibo

cpawfan said:


> OK everyone, take a minute and introduce yourself. With the trade, it appears we have some new posters, so lets mingle.
> 
> Please answer the following questions about yourself
> 
> 1. Location
> 2. When you became a Nuggets fan
> 3. Favorite current Nuggets player
> 4. Favorite all time Nuggets player
> 5. Wackiest trade you've ever proposed


1. Philippines
2. 2006-2007 nba season. im a nets fan in the east and nuggets fan in the west. 
3. Carmelo Anthony
4. ill go with former player Antonio McDyess
5. none


----------



## ballistixxx

cpawfan said:


> 1. Location
> 2. When you became a Nuggets fan
> 3. Favorite current Nuggets player
> 4. Favorite all time Nuggets player
> 5. Wackiest trade you've ever proposed


1. Philippines
2. The day the AI trade was announced
3. Allen Iverson..........duh
4. Allen Iverson
5. Andre Igoudala and Criss Webber for KG....... back in the day


----------



## Natey

1. South Dakota
2. 5
3. carmelo
4. carmelo


----------



## Majesty

1. Moscow, Russia (yes I am far from USA but "I love this game!")
2. I liked Denver before AI came there but after he he joined it I became its fan!
3. AI (but Melo rocks too!)
4. Unfortunately I dont know the history of Denver so for me it is AI
5.


----------



## meloshow

Melbourne, Australia
05 draft
JR Smith, Carmelo
McDyess, Alex English
havent proposed a trade


----------



## mini_iverson213

1. Sydney, Australia
2. this year
3. iverson
4. AI
5. i dunno


----------



## clien

1. Location: Denver Colorado
2. When you became a Nuggets fan: June 2005, after my father passed away
3. Favorite current Nuggets player: Melo
4. Favorite all time Nuggets player: Melo
5. Wackiest trade you've ever proposed: Melo for AI


----------



## Kuskid

Welcome to the Nuggets' board, clien. It's pretty dead right now, but I hope to see more of you when the season gets going.


----------



## iversonfan 349

cpawfan said:


> OK everyone, take a minute and introduce yourself. With the trade, it appears we have some new posters, so lets mingle.
> 
> Please answer the following questions about yourself
> 
> 1. Location
> 2. When you became a Nuggets fan
> 3. Favorite current Nuggets player
> 4. Favorite all time Nuggets player
> 5. Wackiest trade you've ever proposed


1 PA
2 When iverson got traded to the nuggets
3 iverson
4 iverson
5 none


----------



## aboveallodds24

1. Greeley, Co
2. my first nuggets game I went to was when I was 3 or 4
3. Linas Kleiza
4. Laphonso Ellis
5. not sure on this one


----------



## thaKEAF

1. Memphis, TN
2. The day Iverson got traded
3. Allen Iverson
4. Allen Iverson
5. Haven't proposed one yet


----------



## Timmons

1.) Denver, Colorado
2.) I've been a Nuggets fan as long as I can remember. My favorite memory was going to watch a Nuggets practice at the Air Force Academy and the players signing autographs and hanging out with the few fan that were in attendance. Got to shake Mutombo's hand as a kid and I remember that hand being as long as my whole forearm. 

3.) My favorite current Nuggets are: Kenyon Martin, Linas Kleiza, Eduardo Najera, JR Smith, Marcus Camby and A.I. -- the rest of them can be traded...yep even Melo.
4.) My favorite all-time Nugget is LaPhonso Ellis. The ultimate competitor and hustler. McDyess is up there too -- sucks seeing him in a different uniform.

5.) I talked about two big trades:

A.) Melo for Kobe Bryant in the offseason.
B.) George Karl for LeBron James at the deadline!

Imagine that lineup:
Iverson
Bryant
James
Martin
Camby

Hahaha!


----------



## nbanoitall

1. Iowa 
2. Started watching basketball in the late 80s became a Nugget fan at the age of 6 or 7 (around 1990)
3. Melo
4. Mutombo (you can even take out the nugget part)
5. Trading up for Ben Gordon in the draft (by shipping out dre) and the mutch hated (by raptors fans) trade Dre, Vo, filler and 2 future firsts for Vince Carter (yea they did so much better). Oh yea and picking up Stackhouse via the bobcats in the expansion draft (everyone hated that too, what did they call Stack?, oh yea... a cancer). Well the radiation treatment must have worked really freakin well. Oh and don't forget the we should give the MLE to Raja Bell. Unfortunately Kiki agreed with Cpawfan who thought Bell wasn't any better than buckner (yea...go look up that post).


----------



## 77AJ

cpawfan said:


> OK everyone, take a minute and introduce yourself. With the trade, it appears we have some new posters, so lets mingle.
> 
> Please answer the following questions about yourself
> 
> 1. Location
> 2. When you became a Nuggets fan
> 3. Favorite current Nuggets player
> 4. Favorite all time Nuggets player
> 5. Wackiest trade you've ever proposed


1.) Portland Oregon
2.) Syracuse is one of my favorite college teams. So once the Nuggets drafted Melo, I became a fan instantly.
3.) Carmelo Anthony, JR Smith, And Allen Iverson.
4.) Tough one... Right now it's between Melo and Chris Jackson
5.) Hmm have to think about that one.


----------



## layup_renegade

1. Denver
2. I was raised a Nuggets fan. I remember being excited as a kid going to mcnichols, though the place was usually dead. 
3. I have to Say K-Mart... I would have said Camby (I'm still a little sore about that one. 
4. I always loved Mutombo as a kid
5. It'd be fun to have Rasheed Wallace, if only for his pregame pump up dancing. I'd buy season tickets just for that.


----------



## Basel

Welcome to the boards! :cheers:


----------



## pac4eva5

we trade iverson away and we have like 4 total posters left on this board. god those fans are terrible. never understood following a player instead of a team...


----------



## JerryWest

For the true nuggz fans here...

http://www.basketballforum.com/ghb-general-discussion/

We are looking for a new Nuggets owner for our sim league, this is the first season and you'd be in charge of the Nuggets - where you'd trade, draft, manage your team against other live owners. Let me know if you are interested.


----------

